# is it just a bruise?



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally and tsuka had a nasty night fright just a few minutes ago.
tsuka lost half his feathers on his bad wing and skinned a bit of his cere but is otherwise fine.

dally banged her wing pretty good. its not bleeding, she can move it, fly, shake herself off no problem, but she droops it a bit and it looks painful  the reddness is not blood. the dark red spot is a blood blister
for now i put them to bed after tending to them, calming them down, and giving them scritches

the twitching of her wings is normal... for her. but its showing she can move it (its her left wing) in the video


















and shes slightly drooping it


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would at least treat the wound with iodine or betadine to help prevent infection. Things like neosporin shouldn't be uses on places where feathers are.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have bird safe Bird Salve. its water based with aloe vera...

8in1 brand Bird Salve. this wasnt a skin wound so i didnt think of it. but i'll do it anyways thanks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no poor Dally  that wound looks nasty


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

ouch it does look sore hope it heals soon


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im going to be putting the heat lamp on her cage so she can stay warm


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

checked it this morning, the reddness and swelling have gone down, shes not drooping it  so its just bruising


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor Dally  hope she much better


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes hardly noticing it  taking her out to check her she whacked me in the face with that wing from flapping it lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...I cropped you pix and added some notes to it. Aklso as the wound heal you want to make sure she doesn't start picking at the scab or plucking the surrounding pin feathers.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks  ive put antiseptic cream on it already. makes me feel better that its nothing too serious and that shes feeling better. i removed some pin feathers that bled as well last night (shes mostly bald under her wings from molting heavily right now ) but i will be keeping an eye out on it nonetheless


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That looks really nasy close up poor dally


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ouchie! Must've been a night for night frights, mine had one too. They're few and far between but still pretty bad. Hope it heals ok.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh no, poor Dally! That looks really sore  I hope she heals soon!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

night frights have been less frequent lately, maybe once every other month. before is was one 2 times a month


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ours is about once a month, and I always hear them. About the only thing that calms them down is my voice. I thought turning on the light would stop them, but they continued flying around until I told them to calm down. Then they all waited patiently for me to pick them up one at a time and put them back in the cage. Silly birds...do the lovies get these too?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

when i was doing some reading on budgies if they have them, it said that many birds have them, so i would assume the lovebirds can. i just think that tiels are more jumpy and thats why theyre more prone to frights. if the cats scare the lovies... well they dont scare them lol theyre not afraid of much so i dont think its likely ill have one with them. but i do think its possible.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yikes all of them having one at the same time would be scary! Hopefully the lovies stay unafraid of everything lol. With the tiels, I think it has a lot to do with them not being able to see very well in the dark. Once it get dark in my room, if I have one of them with me, if I go to reach for them they fly around the room like a maniac. Doesn't matter how slow I go or which bird it is...Jeep did it last night and he LOVES people. So silly.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its happened to me. trying to keep the lights low because my fiance was sleeping i tried putting tsuka back in the cage after the ordeal and he flipped out lol hissy fit and thrashing his wings and flaring his tail. he was really scared to go back in the cage... so i put dally in first and then he went in with less fuss. if all had a nigth fright at once i dunno what id do. two tiels in one cage, and two cages for the lovies... that would be a mess of a night fright  i wonder what happens when people have aviaries with like 10+ birds and they all get night frights. must suck when molting season comes around! lots of first aid to do there!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol I can imagine all the moulting feathers in an aviary


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that's be a mess!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

making them pillows


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The feathers do get pretty bad when they have a night fright but I've only ever had two injuries, Fuzzy losing a blood feather and Cupcake getting a cut on her face.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv only dealt with it once and hopefully the last


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finn is prone to them, he has had 2 some what bad ones. First one he lost a flight feather and it was bleeding but he knocked it out so I didnt have to pull it thankfully. But The next one he started thrashing around and his feathers were clipped so he couldnt breakthem. But some how he got his whole wing stuck in the bars that are a 1/2 inch apart! I have no clue how he manged, than gosh I was there to help him. The recent nightfright he didnt lose a feather but a flight feather must have bled but not badly so I left it alone. He now has 3 flight feathers!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

as for the wing stuck in half inch bars... dally's done it. dunno how she managed it. but she did.. scary isnt it?


----------

